# NYU shipping question



## Glenn Jason (Nov 19, 2007)

I see that, unlike my other schools, NYU asks to have materials DELIVERED by Dec. 1st. But I notice that's a Saturday. Anyone know if I can overnight on Nov. 30th and have the creative sample received on the 1st? I could really use the extra day to put the finishing touches on my film. Thanks guys.


----------



## laudy32 (Nov 19, 2007)

Even though they might receive something on Saturday if you shipped overnight, I would not cut it so close when trying to meet deadlines.  I have been screwed over by the USPS, Fedex, and UPS when it comes to packages getting to its destination on time you should always allow an extra day if you were shipping overnight.  So you should ship by Thursday morning overnight to give you the guarantee.  

Besides you have lots of time between now and then to work on the film.  I would ship it out ASAP because you don't want that one chance that there is some shipping error and it doesn't arrive until Monday and then NYU might not accept it.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## duders (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that if a posted deadline falls on the weekend, it's really the Monday after that. 

Besides, NYUMail doesn't work on the weekends so there is no way that it would be received by anyone on that deadline date.

You should probably call someone up and make sure.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 20, 2007)

Or you could just make it so your film arrives on Friday and be safe.


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 27, 2007)

CALL THEM.

USC's app listed a receipt deadline of 12/10 last year, which fell on a weekend.  I called to see if they wanted it by Friday or Monday, and was told that it was actually a postmark deadline, and that  it was actually Monday.  I sent it out at 1157 Monday night.

Good luck.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey,
I just rushed sent my portfolio this morning. It was crazy, but I did it. I hope you got your stuff in on time.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Nov 29, 2007)

> Originally posted by Calliegrl03:
> Hey,
> I just overnighted my portfolio this morning. It was crazy, but I did it. I hope you got your stuff in on time.


----------

